# rear shock question



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

im buying new rear shocks for my 67 lemans i already replaced my entire front susp and steering linkage. i used kyd front shocks. now im replaceing the rear and i just want to know if there is a big differace between kyb and bilstein. tha kyb are $25 and the bilsteins are $90 each. is it worth buying the bilsteins.. thanx for any info.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

bobby326 said:


> im buying new rear shocks for my 67 lemans i already replaced my entire front susp and steering linkage. i used kyd front shocks. now im replaceing the rear and i just want to know if there is a big differace between kyb and bilstein. tha kyb are $25 and the bilsteins are $90 each. is it worth buying the bilsteins.. thanx for any info.


No, especially with the KYB's on the front already.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Besides the kby are silver and the Bilstein yellow and blue...you will not even notice a ride difference........my $.02 (which in todays money is worthless!):lol: Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with the two above posts. Put the KYB's on it.


----------

